# Pretty big Trout.



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

Caught this big trout in the back of Trinity Bay, it went 26.5 inches. Caught it on a skitterwalk.


----------



## troutmanmike (Mar 15, 2006)

*Big Trout*

She looks awesome!!! Congrats


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

very nice thanks for the pics


----------



## br1006 (Mar 24, 2006)

congrats on a nice fish! I want one!!


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice looking trout! Bet she put up a good fight!


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

Beautiful fish! I'm w/ GS, bet she put up a fight....why not give the juicy details??LOL


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

I want one.......someday


----------



## Just Wad'n (Jan 9, 2006)

chiefcharlie said:


> I want one.......someday


Chief, feed Reggie some of that stumble cake first before you pull a momma like that in, that way he'd have REAL trouble being able to take out that fish like the last one :rotfl:


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*Nice catch...*

On topwater...Lucky guy...


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*Whoa! Talk about a backyard beauty,*

Nice fish dude! When you get it mounted your gonna have a school of pigs on your wall!

The XT is the shiznet, mama had the baby and they are both doing fine, gimme a call.

Ugalde


----------



## kunder3006 (Aug 12, 2005)

thats a nice one


----------



## bullred123 (Apr 16, 2005)

Good Fish


----------



## woodducks (Aug 27, 2005)

nice fish !


----------



## mikey19 (Aug 10, 2005)

Nice fish !!!!!!


----------



## wencketa (Jul 22, 2004)

*Re*

Gonna mount her with my other one thats the exact same size as her, they look like twins and going to do a double mount.


----------



## Bayman (Oct 18, 2004)

Better be ready to dig deep into your pocketbook. Fees are $12-14/inch so you'll be dropping $650 to $750 for the mount. Sure will look nice on the wall though.


----------



## GHSmacker (Feb 27, 2006)

Solid fish, congrats.


----------



## Johnnytx (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm paying $235 for my 26.5 incher I caught in the surf two weeks ago. I'm getting it done by an old guy who's place is west of Conroe. He had a couple of specks that he just got through doing and I really liked them. His turn around is 6 to 8 weeks. 

Congrats on a beautiful speck!


----------



## finsnfur (Jan 11, 2006)

26.5 * 14 is still only 371

Is that beer or new math Bayman?


----------



## Zork (Jan 11, 2006)

Very nice fish!


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

finsnfur said:


> 26.5 * 14 is still only 371
> 
> Is that beer or new math Bayman?


LOL on the math.

If interested I only charge $11.00 per inch.


----------



## dennis_99 (Feb 27, 2006)

Congrats on a great fish...


----------



## Rip (Sep 16, 2004)

Nice fish... love them skitterwalks.


----------



## Big Mike PP2 (Jun 25, 2006)

Nice fsih dude. Are you ever going to take me?????


----------



## JSSwift (May 29, 2006)

John Paul, what all do you need to do a replica mount, i've got two fish that i would love to have mounted but dont know what all measurements i have for one of them, I have very good photos of the other. and what would it cost, one is 29" and the other is 28"


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

not gonna get alot of golf in with a catch like that congrats.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

*trout mount*



JSSwift said:


> John Paul, what all do you need to do a replica mount, i've got two fish that i would love to have mounted but dont know what all measurements i have for one of them, I have very good photos of the other. and what would it cost, one is 29" and the other is 28"


All I need for replica mounts is length and girth measurments or length and estimated weight plus good photos would really help.

If you do not have photos or the girth measurement we can make do with out them.


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Forgot the price,

2 COOL special, Repo Trout $12.50 per inch.


----------



## JSSwift (May 29, 2006)

I have length and photos for both, but the photos for the smaller fish are kind of bad, i also have actual weights (both on certified scales) and estimated weights when caught (definate shrinkage on both of them)


----------



## John Paul (Feb 22, 2006)

Give me a call 361-289-5033


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

Great looking fish! Stoked for you!


----------

